# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Pasioni, i demshem apo i dobishem?!

## Mina

?

----------


## pelin

i domosdoshem.

----------


## Lule Portokalli

I bukur, i paevitueshem, i kerkuar.......

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

por kur e ndjen te dhunshem....te semur.

----------


## pelin

Cupka,

  mik i vjeter, thuaj dicka me teper per ate qe ke shkruar me lart...

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Me ke zene ngushte Pelin...s'ma pret dhe aq per afollogji.  Megjithate...po e jap nje mendim timin:

Pasioni eshte i domosdoshem, i bukur, i paevitueshem, i kerkuar--e vertete sa s'ka me ku te veje, por...

Por cfare eshte pasioni? 

Natyra jone me e thelle, nje 'internal drive' teper e fuqishme, nje emocion ekstrem qe ngrihet mbi ndergjegjen dhe arsyetimin duke i sunduar ato.  Nga njera ane na ben te vetedishem per natyren tone njerezore, 'carnal' do te thoja, dhe nga ana tjeter na verbon.  

Kur dicka te mungon kaq deshperueshem, e gjithe bota te duket bosh.  Por e njejta gje ndodh edhe kur e ke, vecse kete rradhe ajo 'dickaja' ze gjithe boten. 

Kur pasioni arrin ne ekstrem, teknikisht kemi te bejme me nje te semure.  Ne kete rast, forca te tilla emocionale si dashuria, urrejtja, deshira etj... kane nje efekt te dhunshem mbi psiqiken, duke e bere ate te reagoje, dhe ky reagim ne te shumten e rasteve eshte arbitrar.  Kur nje diskutim pasionant behet shume emocional a nuk na duhet shpesh te themi: "Me fal se nuk isha ne vete?"

Pasionet shfaqen ne shkalle nga me te ndryshmet, por natyra eshte e njejte.  Per mendimin tim, pasioni eshte mjaft njerezor, dhe nuk do te kisha piken e deshires per ta klasifikuar ate si te demshem apo te dobishem.

----------


## The Hobbit

Varet nga vendi dhe menyra se si perdoret dhe eshte i dobishem per aq kohe sa do te jete i vlefshem per ne dhe per njerzit qe na rrethojne. Ne te kundert mund te kaloje ne ekstremitet qe dikush e tha shume bukur lart...

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Shigjete vetvrasese.

----------


## Puhiza

Une vdes per pasionet, ose me sakte jetoj vetem per pasionet, dhe kjo me duket se eshte gjeja me normale per te qenit njeri. Nje jete qe kalohet ne monotoni ku rutina i ngjan rrjetes se merimanges qe pushton gjithe ndjesite e tua, nuk eshte per t'u pasur shume zili. 

Nuk besoj aspak se pasionet mund te jene te demshme apo shkaterrimtare apo te mund te te bejne te verber. Nuk besoj as ne justifikime te tilla te tipit: Nuk isha ne vete, isha verbuar, s'isha une etj etj. 

"Vetja" eshte nje mister me vete dhe ndoshta misteri me i madh.Pasionet jane pjese perberese e te qenit. Kulmet e ndjesive per ate qe ndodh dhe perjetojme, arrihen nepermjet pasionit dhe fuqise se tij. Vetem nen peshen e ketyre pasioneve njeriu mund ta ndieje deri ne palce ekzistencen e vet. Mua nuk me duket se verbohem, por sikur çlirohem. 

Ekstremet?! Nuk i njoh. Mjafton qe eshte nje pjese e logjikes qe me ben te ruaj nje lloj baraspeshe per te mos rene pre e brerjes se ndergjegjes ....

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Puhiza...

E kisha fjalen me teper per egon, jo ekstazen. Meqe ra llafi, c'lidhje ka histeria me pasionin?

----------


## edspace

Me pelqeu shume argumenti i Cupkes dhe Puhizes. 
Me sa kuptova Cupka e quan pasionin njerezor por ndonjhere ne raste ekstreme eshte dhe i demshem. Biles mund te jete aq i demshem sa nje person quhet "i semure" dhe u kerkon njerezve falje pasi ka shprehur pasionin. 

Cupka e shikon pasionin ne lidhje me jeten reale qe ne bejme sot. Ne jeten e perditshme pasioni i tepruar eshte pa vlere dhe biles shkaterrues. Nuk duhet te kesh shume pasion per te punuar 8 ore diten ne te njejten pune. Shume rralle mund te besh para apo te ushqesh femijet vetem me pasion. Pervec artisteve pasionet natyrale te njeriut nuk mendoj se jane shume te vlefshme ne nje shoqeri ku per te jetuar nje jete normale duhet te harxhosh shumicen e jetes duke u stervitur (shkolle) dhe me vone duke punuar per te bere para. Biles te mos ishte per lindjen, vdekjen, dashurine dhe caste te rralla gezimi dhe hidherimi mendoj se njerezit do ishin rrobota.
Pra duke u bazuar mbi argumentat e Cupkes nje njeri me pasione  eshte si ajo delja e zeze ne mes te kopese. Kur nje person thote "me fal se nuk ndihesha mire" nuk kerkon falje sepse tha dicka genjeshter apo dicka qe nuk e ndjente por kerkon falje sepse tha dicka qe ne shoqerine tone eshte pa vlere prodhuese (zakonisht materiale). Bosit te pices dhe restorantit nuk i vlen shume pasioni qe ti ke per muziken, artin apo dashuria qe ti ke per nje person tjeter. Nuk i intereson atij nqs ti i vete ne pune duke qare apo duke qeshur. 

Gjithashtu bie dakort me Puhizen kur thote qe njeriu nuk mund te jete me i vertete sesa kur arrin kulmin e pasionit. Vetem atehere duket shpirti i njeriut ne formen me te paster (engjellore). 

Mendoj se njeriu ishte krijuar per te jetuar me keto pasione. I vetmi ndryshim midis personit dhe kompjuterit eshte ai pasion. Me teknologjine e sotme cdo pjese e trurit mund te riprodhohet ne menyre elektronike por pasionet dhe ndjenjat jane ato qe ndajne njeriun nga robotet e te ardhmes. 

Pra pak e shume Cupka dhe Puhiza kane te njejten mendje por Cupka ka kendveshtrimin real dhe Puhiza kendveshtrimin ideal.

----------


## Mina

Mendoj se pasioni nuk permban llogjike! Pasioni njeh vetem fillim!

----------


## Puhiza

Moj Cupke, 

Po se kisha fare me ty mi xhan. Shpreha thjesht mendimin tim, qe eshte teresisht personal....
Gjithsesi histeria u perket te semureve mendore, kurse pasioni eshte ne zemre dhe ne mendjen e gjithsecilit.
Serish ngelem partizane e mendimit se pasioni eshte i domosdoshem per mua.
Miqesisht Puhiza

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Nuk mendoj qe pasioni nuk i nenshtrohet llogjikes. Ne pergjithesi i nenshtrohet dhe ka raste qe shtypet nga llogjika. 

Por ka dhe raste qe nuk arrin te frenohet nga llogjika, kjo varion sipas tipeve te njerezve, sa te vullnetshem dhe te permbajtur jane ata.

Per mendimin tim eshte i bukur dhe i jep larmine jetes.

----------


## Albo

Pasioni eshte forca e shpirtit. Gjithcka qe buron nga shpirti nuk eshte asnjehere i denshem pasi nuk ka asgje me te cmuar se shpirti, as shendeti, dhe as vete egzistenca fizike.

----------


## Alesia

Pasioni te ndihmon te rritesh, te kuptosh sensin e te jetuarit ne kete bote ku ne shumicen e kohes ke te besh vetem me ca mediokritete te shplara.....
Pasioni te larteson shpirtin, pa pasion kthehesh ne nje gje te vdekur..............

----------


## GRESI30

Mendimi im .. Pasioni eshte te marresh fund si njeri , do te thote, te vrasesh veten pak nga pak . Vete zoti grijoi me aq pasion EVEN dhe ADAMIN , edhe si rrodhen ngjarjet,, gjithkush nga ju e din .. Pasioni udheheq njerez qe duan te lene nje zhgarravitje sado te pavlere qofte ne nje portret (jeta) qe ka llojshmeri gjyrash , e konturesh, shume me fisnike, se sa nje zhgarravitje sado e vecante do te jete ajo . Pasioni ,,,, o zot ,,, po flasim , per vrasesin e llogjikes se ftohte, ,, po flasim , per , mbytesin e mendimeve koshiente, edhe per katalizatorin e shperthimeve te vrullshme shpesh here te pakontrolluara, qe ne shume raste kane perfunduar ne MANI - MANJAKZIM . Po ju kujtoj dicka, ,,, BOTA flet ANGLISHT, fale mendjeve te ftohta, larg pasioneve, me nje qellim,,,,

----------


## edspace

Me duket pak ironike Gresi qe ti flet kaq keq per pasionin dhe ne te njejten kohe ke shkruar me me shume pasion se te gjithe te tjeret ne kete teme. Vetem nga presjet e shumta qe ke perdorur tregon qe mendimet e tua nuk jane filtruar por rrjedhin direkt nga vrulli (pasioni) i temes.

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Te shtypesh vetveten, te shtiresh i ftohte, kur nuk je, te sillesh i sakte si nje robot i vertete, mund te duket sikur e con boten perpara, por kurre nuk mund te jete gjeja me e bukur ne bote.

Llogjika e vret pasionin, apo pasioni llogjiken? Kush ka qene i pari?

Qe te qendroj larg keqkuptimeve, nuk jam partizane e pasioneve shkaterruese, qe demtojne njerez te tjere.

Me pelqejne pasionet e embla qe gjenerojne ndjenja fisnike ne shpirtin e njeriut, qe i japin ngjyrat jetes.

Boten e kane cuar perpara njerez me pasionin per shkencen dhe per zbulimet e reja.

----------


## GRESI30

Perdorimi i presjeve ne shkrimin tim nuk eshte pasion, por nje mundesi per kedo qe pas atyre presjeve te shtoje cfare ai mendon se eshte e drejte. 
Une nuk kam thene ne asnje moment qe une jam njeri pa pasion , por kam folur rreth asaj,,, 
ju faleminderit

----------

